# Thoughts about current problems in Greece



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

I am really hoping to move the the southern Peloponnese and build a house to retire although the current media coverage about Greece is concerning. Some say Greece will exit the Euro and return to the Drachma which will be a major problem, others that there will be widespread civil unrest etc. While I appreciate that no one knows for sure I would be interested to hear others opinions about moving to Greece in the current circumstances. Thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*



narco a said:


> I am really hoping to move the the southern Peloponnese and build a house to retire although the current media coverage about Greece is concerning. Some say Greece will exit the Euro and return to the Drachma which will be a major problem, others that there will be widespread civil unrest etc. While I appreciate that no one knows for sure I would be interested to hear others opinions about moving to Greece in the current circumstances. Thanks.


hi,I dont believe they will exit the euro or leave the EC,I have been here many years and seen all this crisis,I with my husband have recently built a house.If they went to Drachma it would surely benefit people taking pounds in pension from uk.I think the Peloponnese would be a more laid back stress-free area to live than where I am in Athens.If people are financially secure and in a rural area then life can be very sweet here.I checked out why people live a long time on Ekaria island and it appears that they are just very laid back,no stress,they dont get worked up,open the shops when they feel like it.Troika rules might be out the window there.I think you should be more concerned about building a house if you dont have Greek family or friends to help you,my husband is Greek and he was tearing his hair out most of the time.Lots of new rules from Troika for paper-work,your licence,taxes etc.We are now applying for electricity and we were not told by our mechanic that we must make sure to get all receipts from work-people,they must be from an official receipt book from tax office,the tax office will not give the ok for the electricity without them,receipts even down to paint brushes.Lots of people leave their good sense behind on the aeroplane when they go to another country to buy property or land.You can buy wonderful fresh food here,sheeps milk locally etc,the economic situation will sort itself in the end and you would not be looking for work like so many here.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I guess you had my last PM?
If you would rather buy a house complete, I'll sell you mine !!! We are planning to move on shortly.....


----------

